# Applikation vs. Applet



## Appletnovice (19. Jan 2004)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab ein Problem.

Ich hab ne Applikation mit Button, Labels, etc., das Übliche, programmiert.
Jetzt hab ich  versucht das Ganze als Applet zu implementieren.
Eigentlich kein Act, oder ?
Im Browser wird nun aber lediglich die zuletzt hinzugefügte Komponente angezeigt.
Die anderen sind entweder dahinter, weg, oder sonst wo...
Was muss ich da beachten ?
Gibt's da nen Trick wie man die Komponenten anornden muss/kann ?
...


----------



## acinau (19. Jan 2004)

Post your code!
Applets do not behave the same way as programs for security reasons.
Embed a lot of System.out.println("...") to see where the problem spot is.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (19. Jan 2004)

acinau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> humanum errare est



Besser: humus errare est: Irren ist Mist!  :wink: 

Zum Problem: Das Layout sollte eigentlich keine Unterschiede zwischen Applet und sonstigen Containern machen.

Ansonsten schau mal nach, der Browser eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt. (Java-Console)


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2004)

Yup, pulver-mann has a point.
Show us the java-console output and the source code.


----------

